# Rocky fork lake open bass tournament



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sunday April 3rd 8am-5pm
Cost: $50 per boat/$10 big bass pot optional
Registration: 6-7:30 North Shore Ramp
Launch: 8am
Weigh-in :5pm
Contact : Steve Greene
513-896-4709/513-320-5349 cell
www.buckeyebasstournaments.webs.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

How many fish Steve ?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I think its 5 Phil. 



> The daily limit shall be five (5) fish, at no time shall you have more than (5) fish in your possession, culling must be done on the water . Bringing more than five (5) fish to the scales will result in an immediate disqualification from the tournament.


Maybe its different since its an open?


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

5 fish limit / 12 min.
dead fish will not be weighed 
short fish 1lb penalty
late to weigh-in 1lb per minute / after 15 minutes disqualified


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Tee


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Any one need a partner for this tournament? Your boat or mine doesnt matter...


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Still looking for a partner for tomorrow at Rocky. Anyone interested????


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

If I had not already signed up for the Burr Oak tourny I would take you up on it. Good luck if you go. Steve puts a ton of work into his events so it will be a great one.


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Phil... I'll be there... I will just have to flip em in the boat!!!!!! Good luck to you..


----------



## Flyingmoose (Apr 4, 2011)

So what were the results from this one?


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

8.6 lbs to win / 4.12 lb big fish
19 teams


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

steveg11943 said:


> 8.6 lbs to win / 4.12 lb big fish
> 19 teams


Correction: 8 lbs 6 ozs to win and big bass was 4 lbs 12oz or 4.75lbs; not 4.12lbs.


----------

